# Es un ejemplo el que nos dan ...



## zhgrn

Hola a todos,

¿Alguien podría aclararme sí es correcto poner el 'el' en la frase siguiente, por favor?

*Es un ejemplo el que nos dan desde la ciudad de X.*

Gracias de antemano !


----------



## pacobabel

Depende, si la frase está tal cual, con punto al final, debiera decir: "es un ejemplo QUE nos dan desde la ciudad de X".
Ahora bien, cabe la posibilidad de que tu frase sea medio correcta en algún contexto. Se me ocurre: Es un ejemplo, el que nos dan desde la ciudad de X, que todos debiéramos tener en cuenta.
Pero cambia la puntuación, no es muy estilosa y creo además que te refieres a lo primero.
Saludos,
p.


----------



## zhgrn

pacobabel said:


> Depende, si la frase está tal cual, con punto al final, debiera decir: "es un ejemplo QUE nos dan desde la ciudad de X".
> Ahora bien, cabe la posibilidad de que tu frase sea medio correcta en algún contexto. Se me ocurre: Es un ejemplo, el que nos dan desde la ciudad de X, que todos debiéramos tener en cuenta.
> Pero cambia la puntuación, no es muy estilosa y creo además que te refieres a lo primero.
> Saludos,
> p.


 
Muchas gracias, pacobabel !  Tu explicacion es muy clara respecto a esta frase. 

Ahora tengo otra preguntita : ¿Cául es la forma correta?

"Fue Juan *que* te contestó." o "Fue Juan *el que* te contestó".
"Fue él *que* te contestó." o "Fue él *el que* te contestó".

Pregunto así porque leí que no es correcto decir "Fue Juan *que* perdió las llaves", sino "Fue Juan *el que* perdió las llaves". 

Gracias por adelantado !


----------



## pacobabel

Fue Juan el que te contestó (o: quien te contestó)
Fue él el que te contestó.
Fui yo quien te respondí. El resto de formas es incorrecto.
saludos,
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

Dans ton post 1 
c'est ...que = 
que est cod => que
enlève c'est ...que, la phrase n'a plus de sens = un exemple ils nous donnent

dans ton post 3 
que est sujet, c'est  "c'est ... qui" => el que/quien ; tu l'enlèves, la phrase a un sens = jean lui a répondu


----------



## zhgrn

Muchas gracias a ambos vostros.

Me estoy preguntando sí 'que' es todavía correcto con 'Un ejemplo' como sujeto : "*Es un ejemplo que muestra bien la dificultad.*"
y, ¿qué pensaríais de ésta : "*Es este ejmeplo el que muestra la dificultad.*"? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pacobabel

Las formas que propones, en ambos casos, son correctas.
Saludos,
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

¿y qué opináis de "es este ejemplo lo que" ¿incorrecto o no ?¿corriente o no ?


----------



## Da An

¡Vaya problemas LOS que estás planteando, con el calor que hace!


----------



## pacobabel

tu expresión es correcta, josep(p.), así como también lo es: "és ESTE ejemplo EL que". En el primer caso (EL que) se sobreentiende: es este ejemplo el (EJEMPLO) que...; en el segundo, se sobreentiende: es este ejemplo AQUELLO que. Pero sin problemas en ninguno de los dos casos, son correctos y comunes.
saludos,
p.


----------



## zhgrn

Da An said:


> ¡Vaya problemas LOS que estás planteando, con el calor que hace!


 
Son los problemas los que estan calentando mi cerebro.


----------



## josepbadalona

pacobabel said:


> tu expresión es correcta, josep(p.), así como también lo es: "és ESTE ejemplo EL que". En el primer caso (EL que) se sobreentiende: es este ejemplo el (EJEMPLO) que...; en el segundo, se sobreentiende: es este ejemplo AQUELLO que. Pero sin problemas en ninguno de los dos casos, son correctos y comunes.
> saludos,
> p.


 
Muchas gracias por responder con estA calor (como se dice comúnmente en zonas donde EL calor es realmente agobiante ...)


----------



## zhgrn

pacobabel said:


> Las formas que propones, en ambos casos, son correctas.
> Saludos,
> p.


 
Muchas gracias, paco!

Entonces, es el sentido de la frase el que determina el uso de 'que' o de 'el que', ya que las últimas dos frases tienen exactament la misma estructura, a saber, "Es algo (el) que hace algo".

Si mi comprension es correcta, debe ser correcta también la siguiente frase : "*Te presento a Paco que te ayudó*" (aunque hay que decir "Es Paco el que te ayudó).

Me he equivocado ?


----------



## josepbadalona

zhgrn said:


> Muchas gracias, paco!
> 
> Entonces, es el sentido de la frase el que determina el uso de 'que' o de 'el que', ya que las últimas dos frases tienen exactament la misma estructura, a saber, "Es algo (el) que hace algo".
> 
> Si mi comprension es correcta, debe ser correcta también la siguiente frase : "*Te presento a Paco que te ayudó*" (aunque hay que decir "Es Paco el que te ayudó).
> 
> Me he equivocado ?


 
un poquitín = a Paco que suele ayudar porque es muy servicial


----------



## Marlluna

Perdonad que me inmiscuya en este lío. Habría que decir: "Te presento a Paco, que te ayudó" o bien "Te presento a Paco, el que te ayudó" o incluso "Te presento a Paco, que fue el que te ayudó".
Es decir, hay que "ponerle a Paco " una coma detrás.


----------



## zhgrn

Gracias por tu presicion, Marlluna!

Alguien sabría sí existe una regla clara/sensilla acerca del empleo de 'que'/'el que' en estes casos ?


----------



## josepbadalona

Je crois que dans l' exemple " Te presento a Paco, el que te ayudó" cela veut surtout dire = je te présente Paco, celui qui t'a aidé 
et
" fue el que te ayudó" = c'est lui qui t'a aidé

en fait les 3 phrases espagnoles ont leurs 3 équivalents français ...


----------



## riuryK

Yo diría que el uso de "el que" es más bien enfático. Es cuando quieres volver a utilizar el sujeto sin mencionarlo explícitamente. Por ejemplo:

*El hombre que nos ayudó* (sin ',' entre "hombre" y "que" significa que un hombre nos ayudó y esto es una información fundamental para la frase. Si se elimina, pierde sentido).

*El hombre, que/quien/el cual nos ayudó* (es una información complementaria, se puede eliminar. Se supone que se sabe que nos ayudó).

*El hombre - el que nos ayudó - ...* (es la típica frase que podemos encontrar en los libros, entre guiones o entre paréntesis. Es como si interrumpiéramos por un momento la conversación para hacer un inciso y aclarar "... - el (HOMBRE) que nos ayudó - ... " y continúa la frase interrumpida).

No sé si me he explicado bien. En verdad es algo enrevesado.

Salu2.


----------



## Marlluna

Muy bien, josepbadalona! Ya estaba yo pensando en relativas y antecedentes... tú lo has dicho muy clarito.


----------



## pacobabel

os veo ociosos tratando de buscar el sexo de los ángeles. Riuryk tiene razón en sus ejemplos, pero no en su regla: no siempre es una cuestión de énfasis semántico; hay casos en que la sintaxis es imperativa, como los ejemplos iniciales: En el caso: "este ejemplo es el que muestra..." el uso de que/el que no depende del énfasis: la sintaxis impone la forma "que" y se acabó: Este ejemplo es que muestra... es erróneo. 
¿Aún queréis seguir buscando el sexo de los ángeles? Yo os animo... lo tienen.
p.


----------



## zhgrn

pacobabel said:


> os veo ociosos tratando de buscar el sexo de los ángeles. Riuryk tiene razón en sus ejemplos, pero no en su regla: no siempre es una cuestión de énfasis semántico; hay casos en que la sintaxis es imperativa, como los ejemplos iniciales: En el caso: "este ejemplo es el que muestra..." el uso de que/el que no depende del énfasis: la sintaxis impone la forma "que" y se acabó: Este ejemplo es que muestra... es erróneo.
> ¿Aún queréis seguir buscando el sexo de los ángeles? Yo os animo... lo tienen.
> p.


 
Te agradezco tus preciosas aclaraciones , y al mismo tiempo, te ruego que no desanimes mi sueño de la verdad .

Hasta la próxima !

pd. el sexo de los ángeles, no lo sé, y me da lo mismo, sea cuál sea. La regla acerca del uso de que/el que, no la sé tampoco, y la busco, porque es un poquito mas importante, al menos para mí.


----------



## zhgrn

riuryK said:


> Yo diría que el uso de "el que" es más bien enfático. Es cuando quieres volver a utilizar el sujeto sin mencionarlo explícitamente.


 
No sé si tienes razón. Lo que sé es que es una explicación que me conviene muy bien a mí, para mi comprensión personal. Me voy a quedar con ella hasta que me encuentre con otra aclaración mejor en caso de existir.

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Da An

La respuesta de pacobabel me parece muy graciosa porque, de hecho, de eso es de LO QUE se trata : buscar el sexo de los ángeles...


----------

